# Skyway TUFF 16" Hub Advice



## Krakatoa (Jan 6, 2021)

Hello all,

I have been tasked with making this wheelset whole again...Hubs have been gutted. Wondering what the period correct parts were that I would need to source. 

Thanks,

Nate VT
401-548-9082


----------



## sworley (Jan 6, 2021)

I'd give these guys a call or email. They are still making these wheels to this day and likely the bearing and axle hardware is unchanged. They can likely get you everything you'd need.
https://www.skywaywheels.com/


----------

